# Akron swap?



## dogdart (Feb 5, 2015)

Anyone have info on the show at the Nativity church near Akron ? Or a flyer


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Feb 6, 2015)

It's March 7.  Pic of flyer


----------



## dogdart (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## jimsbeercans (Feb 7, 2015)

In the past info was pretty hard to find about this show. I found it on CL Akron before.

Might head up this year.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 21, 2015)

Is this a fairly big show? Lots of buyers?


----------



## jimsbeercans (Feb 21, 2015)

It's fairly small with narrow walkways. I'm guessing 30 tables. It's a sellout because of the size and cabin fever where people want to get out. Decent size crowd.

Probably wouldn't drive a bunch to get there but you never know.


----------



## spook1s (Mar 7, 2015)

Just a reminder...  It's Today!


----------

